# Is My Chemical Romance Metal?



## CrownofWorms (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I was reading metal hammer at B&N the other day and it was the issue with that guy from bullet for my valentine. You know the guy with the sweet jackson rr signature but in an incredibly shitty band(don't take it seriously BVMV fans). Well the cover wasn't a good sign, but after skimming through a couple pages I came across a little section about mcr. Though considering it is a metal mag it probably just a flame on how shitty this band is but.... talking about how mcr were the defenders of the faith in the beginning of their career or how hard and heavy as compared to their pop like new nanana whatever song, acting as if they sold out like metallica from being the heaviest thing of the decade to well what it is now. So today a new issue came and they were actually serious on how mcr is another style of metal's diversifying culture from angry reader letters. And so on i skim through more scene bands after scene after scene. So is this what the future of metal is(MH says so)? MCR and BFMV the next greatest thing to metal. Same goes for Decibel and Revolver. Only a matter of time until Paramore gets a cover.....




And thats why I read Terrorizer and Zero Tolerance. More focus on metal in general rather than what is top selling Hot Topic shirt or what is the most popular band with an esp guitar. But it is probably just me


----------



## ry_z (Jan 25, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> But it is probably just me



It's just you.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely not metal. Hard rock maybe but not Metal. Bullet For My Valentine is Hard Rock/ Heavy Metal.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 25, 2011)

No.


----------



## ItWillDo (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm sorry I had to do this. 

On a more serious note. I wouldn't really consider MCR to be metal, while BFMV kind of is. Everything aside, it's still Metal Hammer we're talking about here. As long as they get to earn a buck by posting whatever article mass media would jump on, it's all good for them. It's kind of a common phenomenom amongst music-related business. The more money you make, the less relevant the music actually becomes.


----------



## Rotatous (Jan 25, 2011)

Again, no.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 25, 2011)

No.


----------



## Islandjam2990 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is my response.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jan 25, 2011)

You read Metal Hammer?


----------



## -One- (Jan 25, 2011)

Their first album was really good post-hardcore. Now they're pop punk.


----------



## Forresterc (Jan 25, 2011)

No


----------



## Steve08 (Jan 25, 2011)

Not at all. Metal Hammer sucks either way.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 25, 2011)

Heretic.


----------



## Thep (Jan 25, 2011)

Naw peeps, get with the times. Its called light-core. So fucking metal. You gotta open your mind a little. Not all metal has blast beats and detuned guitars, or has aggressive, hateful, and dark.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 26, 2011)

People read magazines?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 26, 2011)

Thep said:


> Naw peeps, get with the times. Its called light-core. So fucking metal. You gotta open your mind a little. Not all metal has blast beats and detuned guitars, or has aggressive, hateful, and dark.



I'm so glad to hear that. Now my ever growing collection of blues, jazz and singer-songwriter stuff can be considered 'metal', so I can tell people that all I listen to is 'metal'.

Fuck yes.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jan 26, 2011)

METAL GEAR?!

But really, no.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jan 26, 2011)

Thep said:


> Naw peeps, get with the times. Its called light-core. So fucking metal. You gotta open your mind a little. Not all metal has blast beats and detuned guitars, or has aggressive, hateful, and dark.



That's why we have Jesu and Cynic!


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 26, 2011)

ry_z said:


> It's just you.


 


Btw, MCR is not metal... They just sounds "heavy"... I would rather describe them as punk rock or alternative...

Anyway, they are the one's who got me to find real metal music


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 26, 2011)

Is who what?


----------



## blister7321 (Jan 26, 2011)

they are still what they always were 
a pop goth emo band
never metal
bullet is kinda metal


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 26, 2011)

If you like the music does it matter what it's called?


----------



## aslsmm (Jan 26, 2011)

you know i liked a few songs off of their first album but metal? no way. i car pool with the biggest tool in the world. he is the kinda guy who thinks slash and page are the god of guitar. he said the the sex pistols were to band that kicked the door open for heavey metal. i laughed and retorted with "no man, it was jerry lee lewis." he agreed, i was joking and he tried to make a case with jerry lee being the foundation layer of heavey metal. 

it is because the general public think like this guy. "kiss created hevey metal" bull shit. the magazines and their articles are made to make guys like my car pool tool, feel smart. the truth is metal has 3 things

1- double bass pedal
2- bad ass guitarist (rythm or lead)
3- a premadonna front man. 

MCR has 3 three things

1- a drummer that wore a square tie to the 2007 VMA awards
2- do they even have a guitarist?
3- a front man who wears a bullet proof vest A.K.A a dildo


----------



## DLG (Jan 26, 2011)

not metal, but Black Parade is my number one guilty pleasure, along with 30 Seconds to Mars - Beautiful Lie. 

just keep it on the DL.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 26, 2011)

I must say I enjoyed their first two albums when I was younger. After that they fell off my radar thanks to metal.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 26, 2011)

Thep said:


> Naw peeps, get with the times. Its called light-core. So fucking metal. You gotta open your mind a little. Not all metal has blast beats and detuned guitars, or has aggressive, hateful, and dark.



Sarcasm aside, I have three words for you, sunshine:

Iron. Fucking. Maiden.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 26, 2011)

This thread is ridiculous.


----------



## Drop-A (Jan 26, 2011)

Not metal at all. They're pop rock/punk. I even consider bands like Blink 182 more metal than MCR.

BFMV though is definitely metal. They're one of my guilty pleasures, as they write some REALLY catchy songs.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jan 26, 2011)

blister7321 said:


> a pop goth emo band



wat?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 26, 2011)

Not metal in the slightest. They're a good or were a good rock group. Love their 1st album, but anything after that just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## meisterjager (Jan 26, 2011)

If their 'earlier' stuff (i'm talking like 5 years ago) was released around 1999/2000, they would just be another regular punk rock band, and probably would be touring with the likes of AFI. They came along a bit late, when it was popular to label everything that people took a dislike to as 'emo'.

At the end of the day, it's not really a big deal.. certainly not to the point that it needs clarifying in public. It is what it is. As someone else said, genre doesn't matter - give the music a chance and let yourself be the judge. I like their stuff quite a lot, it's catchy as hell!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 26, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I'm so glad to hear that. Now my ever growing collection of blues, jazz and singer-songwriter stuff can be considered 'metal', so I can tell people that all I listen to is 'metal'.
> 
> Fuck yes.




I second that


----------



## flo (Jan 26, 2011)

this is so useless. I've got two catgories:
1. Music I like
2. rest
works for me


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 26, 2011)

-One- said:


> Their first album was really good post-hardcore. Now they're pop punk.



Maybe NaNaNa and SING, they're most publicized songs, are pop punk, but not all of there new stuff. Did you even listen to their new album?

I wouldn't call these pop punk.





I'm not saying they're metal(well, DESTROYA is sort of RATM-esque rap metal), but they aren't pop punk. They're versatile, if you think about it, they can be pop punk with one song and rap metal on another track in the same album.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 26, 2011)

In my honest opinion, I would say yes. Black Parade wasn't very metal, but their previous works were pretty heavy.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 26, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> In my honest opinion, I would say yes. Black Parade wasn't very metal, but their previous works were pretty heavy.


 The black parade sucked IMO. 3 cheers for sweet vengeance was great though.


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2011)

They're a little limp wristed for me consider them metal, but I guess it depends on how loose your definition is. Tonally, song structure-wise and their approach to aggressiveness feels a litle more like punk to me but that might just be a matter of opinion.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2011)

They're 'post-punk'.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jan 26, 2011)

listen to a real metal band like Slayer, iron maiden, pantera, judas priest, anything METAL and you tell me what you think. MCR is just a mall rock band that emo 12 year olds love.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 26, 2011)

BuriedAlive said:


> listen to a real metal band like Slayer, iron maiden, pantera, judas priest, anything METAL and you tell me what you think. MCR is just a mall rock band that emo 12 year olds love.



Holy shit! I was emo when I was 12? I never knew that!


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2011)

I  skinny jeans


----------

